# Perhaps a famous Indian Computer Magazine is distributing Pirated Game DVDs



## abrakadabra (Mar 10, 2007)

*www.digg.com/gaming_news/Perhaps_a...er_Magazine_is_distributing_Pirated_Game_DVDs


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

The digit employee hardly cares about it. 

I have feeling this thread will be closed.

Look how lame they are they say the forum got hacked and all their thread is hacked. Rubbish.

Here is what they say:-

" On the morning of 9th March, the forum was cracked into and several threads deleted. The culprit's identity has been traced and he will get his just desserts soon enough (yes, VJ_Lunar, that means you), but that's another story. The forum will be restored to its state as of 15th Dec 2006. That means all posts\users added thereafter will vanish forever. This restoration should take about a week's time, until which the forum will remain inactive. Apologies for the inconvenience. See you in a week. "

Funny how they cover their tracks. 

@Raabo :- Even if we send a email to them. How can i guaratee that i will get a good reply?. Or will they ever reply?.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 10, 2007)

this is very disappointing.
when i read in DIGIT about anti-piracy and Not using pirated s/w i was dropping my idea of cracking and doing piracy. 

but again jasubhai digital media is only doing piracy, what can they except from users.

they can buy original games 
but , No they have their mind in making money.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 10, 2007)

i have never read  skoar but if this true, this is really bad on the part of jasubhai media.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 10, 2007)

This has already been discussed on the forums. Please SEARCH before posting.


----------

